# One at a Time or Both Together on a Mandrel



## woodguy1975 (May 5, 2005)

Since the Streamline posting I've been wondering how many of you guys turn one blank at a time versus turning both blanks at a time.  For me I turn both at a time because I want to see how the halfs are going to come together as a complete pen.

This is as much to benefit the kit suppliers as my own.  I think it is important for them to understand how the bulk of their customers use their product.

So, how do you turn your blanks.


----------



## Ligget (May 5, 2005)

Me first, 2 at a time!![]


----------



## darbytee (May 5, 2005)

After that topic I tried turning just one half on my adjustable mandrel. I really didn't notice any difference in mandrel flex or stability. I like having both halves on the mandrel because I can see the overall shape (or an approximation of it) as it forms.


----------



## ed4copies (May 5, 2005)

I guess I have a "heavy" hand.  After the suggestion was made, I tried turning a couple pens in halves-they did come out perfectly, compared with my normal slightly off center.

So, yes I would prefer doing both at once, but on really good pens, I am now turning a half at a time-striving for perfection!


----------



## woodguy1975 (May 5, 2005)

It is great info.  I hope the suppliers take note of this survey.  I think it is important that the madrel/bushings combo be designed such that both halves can be turned at once.  []


----------



## Fleabit (May 5, 2005)

I agree.  For me, I need to see both halves togather to get a good fit.


----------



## woodguy1975 (May 6, 2005)

Another thing I know is when you stack bushings to fill an mandrel you risk having a problem with eccentricity.  I want 3-4 bushings and wood.  If I need to turn on blank for whatever reason I want a short mandrel.  

This is a good poll. []


----------



## ed4copies (May 6, 2005)

For those who turn a lot of pens in different styles, how would you feel about a much "beefier" mandrel.  Say 9mm or so and bushings that fit it.  I have frequently wondered why the 10mm and larger are still using a 7mm (or slightly better B with Berea) mandrel.  Why not turn it into a mandrel that WILL STAY STRAIGHT!??


----------



## wayneis (May 6, 2005)

First of all I do most of my good pens half at a time for the reasons stated by others.  

Ed, so many people bitch about having two different mandrels that the manufactures are probably afraid to come up with another mandrel.  To me it just stands to reason that the beefier the mandrel rod the better it will be, but if this were the case we may have to have more mandrels than what we now have and I think that many people would really pitch a fit.  Too bad to.

Wayne


----------



## alamocdc (May 6, 2005)

Both together, but only because the instructions told me to do it that way. However, after reading the comments above, I'm going to start experimenting. I have an adjustable mandrel so that should not be a problem.

Good post! Thanks!!


----------



## ed4copies (May 6, 2005)

Nobody HAS to buy anything!!!

I would imagine that those of us who turn lots of pens would constitute a reasonable market-but who knows.  If a whole bunch of us say, Great IDEA, CSUSA might have them made.  

IT is not a big project.  If CSUSA isn't interested, I will look in our area-Racine metalcrafters are looking for work.  It all went to China. All depends on how many "Yea" we see.


----------



## driften (May 6, 2005)

I actually do both. Many large blanks I do one at a time on an adjustable mandril so its stiffer.


----------



## btboone (May 6, 2005)

I do onesies on the CNC with my own mandrel system.


----------



## MDWine (May 9, 2005)

Yep, both on the mandrel at once.


----------



## vick (May 9, 2005)

I recently moved to turning one barrel at I time.  I feal I get less flex on the shaft and more even turnign this way.


----------



## opfoto (May 9, 2005)

Both at a time. 
I am considering changing to one at a time for the same reason as those some have listed above.


----------



## jvsank (May 9, 2005)

always both at once, but may try one at a time to see how it turns out


----------



## Darley (May 9, 2005)

always both at once.

Serge


----------



## Leather Man (May 10, 2005)

I do both at the same time because that is how I was taught. I tried to turn one at a time but I could not make the adjustment on my mandrel stay tight enough. Must have done something wrong.[)]Maybe I will buy that fancy one CSUSA has and give one at a time a try.
Ben


----------



## ctEaglesc (May 13, 2005)

I can see turning one at a time if just going from bushing to bushing.
When turning I rarley try to make a pen look like it came out of a machine like thousands of others.
As a matter of fact I have been thinking of turning 2 Polaris' at the same time
[]


----------



## GregD (May 13, 2005)

I wish I could have another choice. It depends on which pen I am turning. I turn Slimlines 2 at a time. Others like Euros or rollerballs one at a time.


----------



## swm6500 (May 13, 2005)

I have always done them both at the same time, but after reading this post, I may have to try one at a time.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (May 14, 2005)

I do them both at the same time. It helps me to be able to see both halves at once.


----------

